# Mobil Medic Trauma Gear



## viper08 (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with this company? They appear to be a new and small company. I just want to make sure I am getting a quality product.

mobil-medic .com

I am looking at the Volunteer Series Trauma kit or the Truck Series Multi-Trauma Kit

Thanks


----------



## AlphaButch (Feb 10, 2011)

I've picked up a bag from them in the past. They were great about communication when I ordered (about a year ago? maybe slightly longer.)  I have the MCI bag - good quality shell, despite my tossing it around from vehicle to vehicle. 

Supplies are of decent quality. Like most any bag you pick up, you'll go through it, toss a few things, add a few more (dependant on your needs).


----------



## medicRob (Feb 10, 2011)

viper08 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this company? They appear to be a new and small company. I just want to make sure I am getting a quality product.
> 
> mobil-medic .com
> 
> ...



They are awesome, great follow-up too.


----------



## SJBrian (Feb 11, 2011)

I won one of their facebook contests and got a free volunteer series trauma kit. Its great to have to keep in my personal vehicle. They cram so much stuff in there its unbelievable. And its real quality stuff to, with the exception of the stethoscope and BP cuff, but I wasn't expecting those to be great. I use my personal scope and cuff anyways.


----------



## Icenine (Feb 11, 2011)

Does the storage compartment of the volunteer bag zip shut?

If not I would spend the extra $20 on the Truck bag.  My first bag was the "flap and clip" version from Galls, I absolutely HATED it.


----------

